# Contact help!



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Frosty hands down.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Only down fall with frosty,is you cant see out of them


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

i like white out and manson. i plan to get a pair of one or the other cant decide either...


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

I was kinda looking at the Green ghoul....but not 100% sure


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

the red wolf reminds me of 28 days later

http://extremesfx.com/p-63-red-wolf.aspx


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Hellraiser? Zombie Blue or Zombie Green? Bezerker, Mansion? Black Sclera is wicked too. Why would you want contacts you cant see through? ie; Frosty. That's stupid?


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

exorcism sarah? http://hauntedeyes.com/he002.html


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Crunch said:


> exorcism sarah? http://hauntedeyes.com/he002.html


Nevermind.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

HANDS DOWN! Angelic Red


----------



## grady (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm using the Berzerker.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Glockink said:


> Only down fall with frosty,is you cant see out of them


Exactly, and then what would be the fun of that! lol.


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

How hard are these to put in??? I'm funny about my eyes and am worried that I just couldn't put them in. I would love to try them though. There are so many options.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

It does take a little practice and getting used to. You would find a technique that works best for you. YouTube has videos of people showing you their way of putting lenses in. After a while, it becomes automatic to get them in there.


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

I would love to get a dragon pair. I have seen them around. They look so cool. If you haven't noticed, I have dragons on the brain.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Ya, I've seen them. Reddish-orangy?


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

That's them!!!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, those are cool looking! I think for a Zombie, my vote would have to go for a pair with some red in them.....either Angelic red, Zombie red or Reaper...


----------

